# ::~MuLtI-CoLoR FoTd~:: + Bonus *swatches*



## hotpink1326 (Jan 23, 2008)

_*Hello Freinds!! Hope youre all well today! Just posting my FOTD. I had no clue what to wear so i did a "grab bag" of sorts (like Julie does sometimes... she gave me the idea). I kinda like how it came out... different...

Anyway, i also made some swatches today. Someone PMed me & asked me to swatch my NYX shadows. So, thats what i did today! If youre interested, heres the link! http://specktra.net/f267/my-nyx-shad...watches-89370/

So, please let me know what you think & take care!!!!



~THIS IS WHAT I USED~

::Face:: 
Maybelline expert wear blush Dusty Mauve 50 

::Eyes:: 
Vaseline 
MAC Paint Base Light 
UDPP 
Medusa Eye Dust "Golden Boy"
Jessie's Girl Loose ~ Shimmery Red color
Splash Eye Sparkle "Sea Pumpkin"
Jessie's Girl Loose ~ Shimmery Purple color (Used as Liner)
Prestige Shadow "Blanc" 
Almay Liquid Liner Black
WNW White Pencil Liner
Maybelline Great Lash "Blackest Black" 
Maybelline expert eyes Velvet Black pencil line

::Lips:: 
NYX Liner "Purple Rain" 
Cherry Culture Lip Gloss


*Todays Look*

























































Thanks for lookin'






















*_​


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow that's gorgeous. I love oranges on you and I've forgotten how much I love them on me too. Maybe I'll do some orange tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## iheartangE (Jan 23, 2008)

That combo is GORGEOUS!  You look beautiful too-I'm loving your eyes like that with your hair like that!


----------



## nikki (Jan 23, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!  Those colors look great!


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 23, 2008)

gorgeous! i love the purple liner


----------



## nunu (Jan 23, 2008)

you look soo beautiful Carly..


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 23, 2008)

Oy! The colors! They're BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 23, 2008)

Very pretty look!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 23, 2008)

Gorgeous colors!


----------



## marciagordon189 (Jan 23, 2008)

Very Beautiful


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 23, 2008)

i *really* like this!!


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow, this is such a unique and pretty look!


----------



## Briar (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow!  I love this, great colors.  Gorgeous as always!!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 24, 2008)

Such a beautiful and creative look!  I love it!!


----------



## theleaningelm (Jan 24, 2008)

Beautiful and creative! That purple liner is tres sweet~


----------



## Hilly (Jan 24, 2008)

I like this!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jan 24, 2008)

*~*Pretty!!! I love the liner...*~*


----------



## Moppit (Jan 24, 2008)

The purple liner is just gorgeous and I keep going back to look at it.


----------



## Jot (Jan 24, 2008)

Love it! fantastic especially as its a grab bag look. x


----------



## PomPoko (Jan 24, 2008)

So beautiful. I love the purple liner with these colours.


----------



## entipy (Jan 24, 2008)

Love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

As soon as I saw "Sea Pumpkin" in your list, I got excited. I love it when you wear oranges! This is frelling gorgeous!! I LOVE it SO MUCH!!! I'd totally steal it, but I don't think I have all the colors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Mebbe... I'll look and see!


----------



## mandragora (Jan 24, 2008)

Oooh, lovely combination of colors.  And the purple liner is a nice touch.  Gorgeous, just gorgeous!


----------



## KittieSparkles (Jan 24, 2008)

It looks fantastic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I looked that good in orange. Your hair also looks great.


----------



## chrisantiss (Jan 24, 2008)

beautiful look


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 24, 2008)

Love this, very pretty


----------



## aquadisia (Jan 24, 2008)

.


----------



## Glitziegal (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow, your application is flawless.  Love it!


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 24, 2008)

This is such a gorgeous and colorful look !!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jan 24, 2008)

Awww... thanks so much everyone!!! Youre all so sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_Wow that's gorgeous. I love oranges on you and I've forgotten how much I love them on me too. Maybe I'll do some orange tomorrow or Friday._

 
Yay, i *love* you in oranges too!!! Hope you post an FOTD if you do decide to break out your oranges... Thanks Knoxy!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moppit* 

 
_The purple liner is just gorgeous and I keep going back to look at it._

 
Aww.. hehe, your sweet! Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *entipy* 

 
_Love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

As soon as I saw "Sea Pumpkin" in your list, I got excited. I love it when you wear oranges! This is frelling gorgeous!! I LOVE it SO MUCH!!! I'd totally steal it, but I don't think I have all the colors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mebbe... I'll look and see! 
_

 
Julie! Your comment made me smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just love you girl!!! I'm glad that you enjoyed this! Like i said... it was one of your "grab bag" deals! So, thanks for the idea of that, hehe!! Oh, & i'd totally love to see you try this out!!!


----------



## BRosa (Jan 25, 2008)

i love multicolor eyes!  yours is so great, you got it right  **envy**  and you match them perfectly w/ your lips.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 25, 2008)

Your hair looks so soft and beautiful.  The orange colors glow on you.


----------



## entipy (Jan 26, 2008)

I just want to add... you should *SOOOO* do a tut on this!


----------



## entipy (Jan 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpink1326* 

 
_Julie! Your comment made me smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just love you girl!!! I'm glad that you enjoyed this! Like i said... it was one of your "grab bag" deals! So, thanks for the idea of that, hehe!! Oh, & i'd totally love to see you try this out!!!_

 
Well, you're gonna get to see it cuz I'm gonna do it today!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Let's hope I pull it off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *crosses fingers*


----------



## sixxmum (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice!  I would look like a hot mess in that many colors at once


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jan 26, 2008)

so so pretttttttyl!


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 27, 2008)

i love the colors u used, they look flawlessly gorgeous altogether!!!


----------



## venusapollo (May 2, 2008)

i love the jesse's girl loose shadows! never thought to use them to line. i have to go get that purple!
Love this look!


----------



## Rennah (May 2, 2008)

I love this! I love the colors!

You look fabulous.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (May 2, 2008)

Very pretty.


----------



## heartichoke (May 3, 2008)

wowza! what kind of brush do you use to apply the loose powder as eyeliner? yours always looks so thin and perfect...


----------



## htwoo19 (May 3, 2008)

may I ask what mascara did you use? your eyelash is really beautyful!!


----------



## chrisantiss (May 3, 2008)

Where are you? I miss you.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 12, 2008)

very pretty! will go and get some chrome yellow and orange e/s tonight


----------



## Divinity (Jun 12, 2008)

Love the color combo!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 13, 2008)

You are so good.


----------



## Dollheart (Jun 13, 2008)

ooh i want to try this look out with a really dark blue as the liner, it looks lovely! ^_^
xlaniex


----------



## ktb8293 (Jun 13, 2008)

wow - I need that Jessie purple e/s N O W


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Jun 13, 2008)

Great colors!!


----------



## MissDeViousDiVa (Jun 13, 2008)

this looks awesome
I've seen that Jesse's Girl loose shadow at Rite Aid but never tried it, I think you have successfully forced me to check it out


----------



## ~Zoe~ (Jun 15, 2008)

Beautiful colours they look absolutely gorgeous on you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpink1326* 

 
_*~THIS IS WHAT I USED~*
*::Eyes:: *
*Vaseline *
*MAC Paint Base Light *
*UDPP *​_

 
Did you use all 3 as a base?? I'm confused how you applied the vaseline, paint & UDPP


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 15, 2008)

very nice and so colorful<3


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for everyones sweet comments & for bringing this old look back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you use all 3 as a base?? I'm confused how you applied the vaseline, paint & UDPP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


[/quote]


Yes, i use all 3! I have tried each seperately & this mixture seems to work the best. I use thwm in that order too


----------



## ~Zoe~ (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpink1326* 

 
_Thanks for everyones sweet comments & for bringing this old look back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you use all 3 as a base?? I'm confused how you applied the vaseline, paint & UDPP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, i use all 3! I have tried each seperately & this mixture seems to work the best. I use thwm in that order too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for sharing! I never would have imagined that mixture but your shadows appear so beautiful & vibrant that I'm thinking of testing that out!


----------



## red (Jun 21, 2008)

there you go looking perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



gotta get that Prestige Blanc


----------



## zsooooofi (Jun 22, 2008)

soooooooooooooo beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
do more multicolor looks,bc this is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zerin (Jun 22, 2008)

love this look!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jun 22, 2008)

So pretty, as always. I love you!


----------

